# Converted Ork Warboss...



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

My loving wife bought me a Assault on Black Reach box-set for Christmas. Actually she bought me a lot of GW stuff for Christmas. I chose to take the Ork Warboss provided in the box-set and make a conversion..

I pulled out my trusty bitz-box and my tools and started to work.

I started by cutting off the Power Claw and added a larger power-claw to it. I them modified the gun and turned it into a twin-linked shoota.

I added a Squig to the base and then I staeted on the legs. I had an old epic scale Titan that fell before my modeling tools. I took one arm to modify the Power Claw and turn the entire left arm into a cyborg arm. 
His legs were replaced with the Titan's legs. The end result is an Ork that stands well above the space marines. He is a monster!!

I added multiple hoses and such to signify his cybork body. 

<Pictures to be added.. See following post>

The back story is that Snotgrit (his chosen name) was a skilled warrior known for his sheer violence and brutality on the battlefield. He was also known for his .... shortness. By most Ork standards he was considered somewhat as a runt. Normally this would be a major handicap, but he just used it as a reason to kill something else.
During a battle, he was riding in a Trukk that was hit by a missle. Snotgrit survived, barely. His friend, a Painboy, took his battered body and "operated" on him. He had found a pair of robot legs and grafted them onto his body. Now, Snotgrit stands well above all the others and continues his reign of destruction... Leader of Snotgrit's Marauders.

Some claim that Snotgrit is "over compensating" for something.... Those people usually don't live long.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This sounds brilliant .... I just want to see a picture now. Great back story.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

*Ork Warboss Pictures... WiP*

Here are some quick pictures that I took this morning... 

This one shows the Left cybork arm and the monster power claw. There is also hoses and power cables running to it and also a cable running to the cybork implants in his head.










This is more of a front view so that you can see the gun and the squig. Sorry for the blurry pic, like I said, I snapped them in a little bit of a hurry before running out the door to work.










Front-view of the model, you can see the Titan legs that I used.










This picture shows the height of the model.

The Space Marine is from my army, The Praetors of Orpheus. The "Normal" Ork is a Nob.










This is still a work in progress and I have yet to paint the model. I had to share though as I like the way it has come out so far.

So? What do you think?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

thats ace  +rep man


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL. The Michael Jordan of Orks. nice job man.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

Eleven said:


> LOL. The Michael Jordan of Orks. nice job man.


:biggrin: I didn't do any nose-work on the mini. :shok:

Glad people like the conversion..

Once I get it painted up, I want to get some better pics.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the work with the wiring man! Hard to believe an Ork can be that big, but definately looks awesome! Well done have some rep!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crud, he is hugh!

I love it. Have some rep and get him painted!


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

*Painted Snotgrit, Da Orky Warboss*

Well.. I have been busy painting my Space Marines and my Orks. I want to finish the armies at approx the same time. Here is Snotgrit, my Warboss.



















http://i216.ph
otobucket.com/albums/cc236/Keikan300/DSC09799-1.jpg




























Hope you liked him...


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I have never seen an ork conversion done that well.


----------

